# Frecuencia de corte variable en crossover



## chugus (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola gente, necesito armar un crossover activo para mi sistema de sonido y navegando un poco entre tantos encuentro este...

El problema es que el crossover de aqui abajo es fijo, o sea que hay que calcular la frecuencia de corte y luego armarlo sin poder variar la misma.
Yo necesitaria modificar este circuito para que mediante un potenciometro elegir el corte de frecuencia que necesite en cada caso.

Con el tema de los agudos ya lo tengo solucionado ya que deberia reemplazar las dos R que estan por ensima del operacional (en el esquema) y poner una R variable en cada caso.
Con respecto a los medios se me complica bastante ya que deberia tener una R variable tanto para especificar el inicio y otra para el corte de las frecuencias o sino una R variable que tomando como referencia por ej. 2k abra el espectro de frecuencias hacia ambos lados de forma proporcionmal dejandome elegir el comienzo y el final de frecuencias que van a estar pasando por el filtro.
Con los graves eso si que ya se me quemaron los papeles ya que deberia conseguir capacitores variables ya que hasta donde yo entiendo el corte de graves lo dan los capacitores que estan por ensima del OP (en el esquema).

Hasta aqui es todo lo que pude averiguar navegando por el foro, espero que alguien me pueda dar una mano, se los agradeceria mucho..

Desde ya muchas gracias.

PD: Dejo el esquematico y un espectro de como estaria configurado actualmente.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

Me parece por la complejidad, que te conviene comprar uno comercial.
Sds.


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 26, 2010)

Como usted explica el funcionamiento del circuito, me parece que usted describe un ecualizador parametrico. El crossover es de frecuencia de corte fija.


----------



## chugus (Ago 26, 2010)

> Me parece por la complejidad, que te conviene comprar uno comercial.


La idea es aprender, por eso me tomo el tiempo de buscar info y comentar aqui mis dudas. Gracias de todos modos.



> El crossover es de frecuencia de corte fija.


Mira esta imagen, donde se ve claramente lo que digo yo. Ahi se aprecian los 4 primeros potes para manejar el corte de graves, el inicio y fin del corte de medios y el corte de agudos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2010)

Si vas a intentar hacerlo, buscá sobre "filtros de variables de estado". Esa es la forma analógica correcta para encarar tu diseño, a menos que pienses usar un DSP.
Ese tipo de filtros te entregan una salida pasa-altos y una pasa-bajo a la misma frecuencia de corte, y a esa frecuencia la podés variar con un potenciómetro doble.
La estructura Sallen-Key que vos has mostrado es muy difícil de hacer "ajustable", por que son necesarios valores raros de muchos componentes, y por cada segundo orden hay que variar *dos resistencias*. La estructura de variable de estado te permite ajustar el FPB y el FPA con una sola resistencia por cada bloque de segundo orden...


----------



## Maxiled (Ago 27, 2010)

El Ultimo circuito es el mismo que el Bass extensión Elektor posteado en este sección https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-extension-elektor-15135/ es exactamente el mismo yo lo probe y funciona muy bien lo mejor es cambiarle algunas resistencias para que tenga corte a mayor frecuencia y mayor ganancia.


----------



## chugus (Ago 27, 2010)

> buscá sobre "filtros de variables de estado"


Ok, asi se llama entonces?. Voy a ver que consigo. Yo siempre pense que el crossover era variable o fijo...



> El Ultimo circuito es el mismo que el Bass extensión Elektor


Muchisimas gracias, un post muy bueno, seguramente voy a usarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2010)

chugus dijo:


> Ok, asi se llama entonces?. Voy a ver que consigo.Yo siempre pense que el crossover era variable o fijo...


  
Un crossover es un filtro, nada más...y para hacer filtros hay varias estructuras posibles, entre ellas la de "variable de estado" que es la que te conviene hacer si querés un filtro con frecuencia de corte ajustable.
De todas formas, eso es solo el principio, por que los filtros que se usan son de un tipo especial llamado Linkwitz-Riley (acá en el foro subí el trabajo original de Linkwitz para que veas por que se usan esos filtros y no otros)...y vas a tener que estudiar este tipo de filtros.


----------



## chugus (Ago 27, 2010)

> para hacer filtros hay varias estructuras posibles, entre ellas la de "variable de estado" que es la que te conviene hacer si querés un filtro con frecuencia de corte ajustable.


Ok, voy entendiendo como es...



> los filtros que se usan son de un tipo especial llamado Linkwitz-Riley


Cuando decis que son especiales a que te referis?? Acaso los filtros activos comerciales son de este tipo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2010)

chugus dijo:


> Cuando decis que son especiales a que te referis?? Acaso los filtros activos comerciales son de este tipo?



La gran mayoría, sí. Si son de otro tipo no te conviene ni gastar en ellos


----------



## chugus (Ago 27, 2010)

Ok, me toca leer entonces... Muchas gracias.

Salu2


----------

